# Single voice to "choir"/crowd vst



## thov72 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello fellow composers, a long long time ago I saw a video here where someone explained how to improve that solo-> crowd vst. 
I think it was from a czech company, not sure though. Anybody know what I mean???  thankyou!!!


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 6, 2019)

Crowd Chamber from QuikQuak. 






Crowd Chamber


Audio Vst plugins for PC & Mac



quikquak.com





I have it and it's pretty great, but I mostly use it as a sound design tool on non-choir sources. There's also a nifty plugin from Melda Production called mUnison which is similar but much simpler and closer to the "unison" feature on analog polysynths.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 6, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Crowd Chamber from QuikQuak.



Whoa. That's super neat.


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 6, 2019)

There was a really great solo voice to crowd patch in the Eventide Orville (or maybe it was an H8000 patch. I had it loaded in my Orville though). I know that's not any help, but it really was pretty awesome.


----------



## Chandler (Aug 7, 2019)

I beleive you're refering to the video I made a few years ago. I actually used 2 plugins, MMorph and MUnison to create the crowd effect. Its possible with only MUnison, but I think it sounds better with both. They're made by Melda Production. Here is the video.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 8, 2019)

aa-aah, chandler guitar  thank you, and thanks charlie!!


----------

